# Charlie Sheen finally sacked from show



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Well some folks will never understand how good they had it till the Cocaine finally runs out and his brain cell last one left more then likely clears up the from the fog.
Well he finally open his big mouth only to really step into the do do this time.
Charlie Sheen Calls Chuck Lorre 'Maggot,' Wishes Him 'Pain' in Scathing Open Letter - The Hollywood Reporter
WEll he won't know what happened anyway he left with a couple of exotic dancers to a island paradise, where if they had any good sense they would arrest him and throw his no good for nothing asss into jail for say at least 10 years and the rest of the crew can then turn around and sue his ass off so he ends up on skid row, where he truely belongs.ship
The guy gets no sympathy from me, he had his chances and kept blowing them up his nose. So for me its time for him to pay the piper and for some retribution for those folks who keep him propped up on his show.


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

He'll probably end up on Celebrity Rehab one day.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I only ever watched one episode, the one that EVH was on. That was bad enough. The only Sheen I ever had any use for was Martin. The show and Charlie Sheen could dissapear tomorrow and I would never even notice. But it would appear that he is an out of control rich puke, so may he get all that he deserves in life.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Dr Drew...paging Dr Drew...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Guaranteed he will have his own reality show sooner than later. Personally I wouldn't touch him with a ten foot pole wearing a biohazard suit!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Charlie Sheen is hilarious. C'mon, did you read that quote? "my fire-breating fists"??? "walk with me side-by-side as we march up the steps of justice to right this unconscionable wrong. Remember these are my people ... not yours...we will continue on together"?!?!?!

How awesome is that! Narcissism aside, this is one sparkling awesome rant!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I like this show. I think its pretty funny. I guess Charlie is so good at this role because he is just playing him self.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1) Like I keep saying, the entertainment industry often depends on, and exploits, the personality flaws of its members. If Sheen had been a little bad, they would have kept him on. The trouble is that sponsors have an expectation of viewership. Viewership depends on new episodes. Episodes presume a predictable schedule. And the crew and staff have better things to do (including getting other work) than waiting around for Sheen. If he had been in films or even pop music, his behaviour would not have been as derailing to both his career and employer. He simply picked the wrong subset of pup culture to behave like that in.

2) Why do people engage in impulsive behaviour like Sheen's, and why does it happen seemingly more in the entertainment industry. Certainly impulsiveness shows every sign of having a heritable biological component. But there is a difference between impulsive action driven by the distraction of external things ("Hey, THAT looks like fun!"), and impulsive action driven by the distraction of internal things. That's not to say that they don't operate in concert or combination, but they ARE dissociable. Folks in the entertainment industry have the often unique circumstance that their impulsive actions are widely publicized. One of the consequences of that (though I'm sure it doesn't happen to everyone) is that "stars" can have more to feel guilty about, rendering them maybe a little more impulsive, and perhaps distracted by external things just to stop feeling guilty. I'm not trying to proclaim sympathy, just trying to explain the behaviour.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...charlie who?

"just shut up and play yer guitar!" - mom


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

the way everyone suddenly hates charlie sheen reminds me of how everyone suddenly loved michael jackson right after he died.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

cheezyridr said:


> the way everyone suddenly hates charlie sheen reminds me of how everyone suddenly loved michael jackson right after he died.


...yes, that's what happened. and so suddenly!

*snap*


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I think he comes by it honestly at least. Dad Martin partied very hard during the filming of Apocalypse Now and had a heart attack either during or just after filming. Hope he gets his **** together, for his sake.

David Arquette was on Oprah yesterday, fresh out of rehab. (my wife was watching, as I wandered past I asked who it was, so I sat and watched a bit. Not that I have to make excuses, but I only see Oprah a couple times a year. She was trying to make Arquette say things that she was making up, trying to make him cry, yada yada. I was yelling at the TV for her to just stop already and let the poor bastard say his piece lol) Said he wouldn't have lasted much longer at the rate he'd been going, besides which he's screwed up what he figgers was an outstanding marriage...and never saw it coming, thru the blinding fog. Charlie hopefully experiences something similar that wakes him up.

2 1/2 Men can be at times a great show, though I figger they jumped the shark a few years ago.... as the kid got to early teens it hasn't been as consistently funny.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

You've got to see him in Two and a Half Men. He has really taken it to a whole new level.



nkjanssen said:


> Charlie was good in "Wall Street".
> 
> ...and "Ferris Bueller's Day Off".


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

the haven't canned the show, or canned Sheen even. They have cancelled the last 4 episodes of the season. It could still be done, but this announcement isn't it.

from everything I've read, Charlie's off-hours antics haven't affected his work schedule at all. They pay him $1.8 million per episode to be a drunken, whoring lout and then get pissed when he's too much of a drunken, whoring lout. Seems the producer is having his own tantrum, but Charlie IS the golden goose. At the end of the day, the network probably needs Charlie more than they need Lorre/Levine.

yeah, he's messed up, but from all accounts he's messed up on his own time.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...yes, that's what happened. and so suddenly!
> 
> *snap*


awww c'mon now, you know what i mean. 

everyone loved his show, and then he reached some tipping point with his lifestyle, and people fall on him like hyenas. it's the truth. what i don't get is, it's perfectly ok for guys like cobain or staley or richards or tyler to ruin their lives with drugs. but actors seem to get immediately villified. frankly, i never understood what made it cool for rockers to begin with. when it comes to the double standard, in that light, it makes even less sense to me. staley was such a hated dickhead because of his addiction, he was dead 2 weeks before anyone even knew. cobain openly showed contempt for his fans. yet everyone still deifies them. what has sheen done that equals the antics we've seen from rockers who trash hotel rooms and start incidents on airplanes?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

puckhead said:


> the haven't canned the show, or canned Sheen even. They have cancelled the last 4 episodes of the season. It could still be done, but this announcement isn't it.
> 
> from everything I've read, Charlie's off-hours antics haven't affected his work schedule at all. They pay him $1.8 million per episode to be a drunken, whoring lout and then get pissed when he's too much of a drunken, whoring lout. Seems the producer is having his own tantrum, but Charlie IS the golden goose. At the end of the day, the network probably needs Charlie more than they need Lorre/Levine.
> 
> yeah, he's messed up, but from all accounts he's messed up on his own time.


Well, like I said before, he's messing up on THEIR time now, and that's why the show is halted and he's sacked. Rehab, court appearances, and such tend to be highly incompatible with the tight production schedules that weekly network shows have. Plus, at this point, they've become syndicated, and the real money for the producers is in the syndication.

Maybe Silvio Berlusconi and he could work out a deal of some sort. After all, Berlusconi seems to have a similar lifestyle as media mogul, when he takes time off from being the Italian Prime Minister (or is it the other way around?). And from what we hear of Italian TV, I could "Charlie Sheen's Bunga Bunga Party Hour" being a very successful show.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

puckhead I don't think anybody cares about what he plays ( as a drunked slut whoring jerk ) and its not his drinking thats out of control, its his cocaine usage and his need to flaunt in everyones face that he can do whatever he wants. And as for him being bigger then the show and him being more of a star then the writer and producer well their is only so much any network will put up with ( you can't just insult someone about their heritage and not pay for that ). To go on a Radio program and call him names like he did, lets just say no one is more valuable then the whole and like in any job anyone can be replaced.
For me I think the rest of the cast and crew should sue his ass off and leave him in the streets broke as he should be the guy was given an oppertunity that most will never get and lets face it if Iron Man could get himself straight then Charlie who has seen more rehab then he should have been able to, well me I don't think a junkie like him deserves more then he has gotten in life.
And we have seen in the past what happens to actor who go out of control and then try to come back, networks don't make any money from missed episodes.just my 2 cents worth of thought.ship


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Watch this and then reconsider whether you would give this guy 2 minutes of your valuable time at anytime in the future. I hope he fades away quickly and dissapears from all humanity. He is a moron and should be treated as such.

[video=youtube;7BZA5bOZ6To]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7BZA5bOZ6To&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Watch this and then reconsider whether you would give this guy 2 minutes of your valuable time at anytime in the future. I hope he fades away quickly and dissapears from all humanity. He is a moron and should be treated as such.


He appears to be highly agitated and either drugged or truly _wanting_ to be during the interview.

I wouldn't be quite so harsh or dismissive of him, though. I don't see him as any different than any of the folks with similar impulse-control difficulties that populate the Tim Horton's or McDonalds in our downtown core, except that instead of asking for change to pursue his distractions in front of a Tim Horton's, someone paid him far too much money to be silly on a TV show, allowing him to pursue much higher-priced distractions than the prototypic maladjusted downtown street-beggar pursues. They're both prisoners of their "passions" (i.e., distractibility and impulse-control difficulties) and both worthy of some pity. He's just not worthy of MORE pity than the average desparate street person merits.

I think we can throw a little blame at the agents for people like him, that persuade their client and the prospective employer that the client is "worth" all that money, so that they can garner a larger agent fee out of the deal. It's always the people who make money out of coddling and encouraging someone's worst tendencies that share a chunk of the blame. Yes, they may claim that squeezing more lucrative deals for their client is in the client's best interests, but sometimes what a client _really_ needs is to simply scale back and live a slightly more frugal life that begets a little more self-control and a little less self-indulgence. Always easier to be a nutbar when you can afford to have somebody else to go to the store and make sure you have toilet paper and soap in the bathroom, Tom Collins mixer in the fridge, and drive you where you need to go. It's always the people who make money by being around you.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Watch this and then reconsider whether you would give this guy 2 minutes of your valuable time at anytime in the future. I hope he fades away quickly and dissapears from all humanity. He is a moron and should be treated as such.



This is very sad. And unfortunately he has a lot of problems. I wouldn't be surprised if he is suffering from bipolar or schizophrenia. I have a brother that has suffered from schizophrenia all his life and Charlie sounds a lot like him in the way that he talked in this interview. He's delusional. To say "I hope he fades away quickly and dissapears from all humanity" is unecessarily harsh. there are many people in this world like this and more than anything they need help. Not for people to wish they'd go away and die.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarman2 said:


> This is very sad. And unfortunately he has a lot of problems. I wouldn't be surprised if he is suffering from bipolar or schizophrenia. I have a brother that has suffered from schizophrenia all his life and Charlie sounds a lot like him in the way that he talked in this interview. He's delusional. To say "I hope he fades away quickly and dissapears from all humanity" is unecessarily harsh. there are many people in this world like this and more than anything they need help. Not for people to wish they'd go away and die.




Lets not turn it into a "everyone" thing here. I am talking about him only and I stand behind my comments 100%. He is an idiot and I really dont care whats wrong with him. I would not lump him into the category of "let's feel sorry for him"... he is a drunk and a dope head.You want to feel sorry for him go ahead. I can't stand to even look at him and certainly can't stand to listen to him. Besides that, where are you getting this diagnosis from?

Comparing this guy, who is a multi millionaire and has access to medical care that the rest of us could only dream about to your brother, or to someone that may be suffering from any kind of mental illness is not only unfair but unreasonable. I have no sympathy whatsoever for the rich and famous in hollywood that find themselves in these situations. His problems are his and his alone, yet he would blame everyone around him. Give me a break. He cant vanish fast enough for my liking.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

for me, i don't have any argument with most of what you're saying. it is idiotic to blow it at what seems to be the pinacle of his career. and he does have wealth and privelege beyond what any of us avg joes can imagine. some people really don't like that. i just feel that what he's doing is no different than what rock stars do all the time, and people don't villify them for it. 
can one really blame an actor for being shallow? somehow that doesn't make alot of sense to me. 
besides, he's doing huge amounts of coke with pornstars, in swank hotels. he's not eating babies.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

> I can't stand to even look at him and certainly can't stand to listen to him


Does your tv not have the capability to turn the channel.



> Besides that, where are you getting this diagnosis from?


I never said I diagnosed him. I simply made an undecated assumption based on years of experience with my brother and the very same type of behaviour I see in that interview.



> Comparing this guy, who is a multi millionaire and has access to medical care that the rest of us could only dream about to your brother, or to someone that may be suffering from any kind of mental illness is not only unfair but unreasonable


My brother has had access to medical care and all of his life has refused it. You see he thinks he's fine and its the rest of the world thats screwed. Like Charlie he thinks his brain originated from a different planet.



> I have no sympathy whatsoever for the rich and famous in hollywood that find themselves in these situations. His problems are his and his alone, yet he would blame everyone around him. Give me a break. He cant vanish fast enough for my liking.


It doesn't matter whether your rich or poor. If your suffering from some mental illness or just an alcholic/drug addict its equally destructive. I honestly hope he gets help from one human being to another. I won't get all worked up and prejedice against someone simply for having money. You on the other hand seem to have more of a problem with it.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarman2 said:


> Does your tv not have the capability to turn the channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, and maybe he is just a rich, pompous asshole. I find it hilarious that some people are going to make excuses for his behaviour and go as far as to diagnose him with a mental desease. Oh, he is mental alright, but its your garden variety self indulgent type mental. I don't have a problem with it at all, I dont care if he OD's on a barrel full of crack tomorrow. What I do care about is how society hangs on to every word these clowns utter and every stupid move they make in their lives. It's not newsworthy. Mel Gibson, Lohan and all the rest of them can vanish. Why do people care?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yep, and maybe he is just a rich, pompous asshole. I find it hilarious that some people are going to make excuses for his behaviour and go as far as to diagnose him with a mental desease. Oh, he is mental alright, but its your garden variety self indulgent type mental.


I say again for the comprehension impaired. I never diagnosed him. I simply presented a possible explanation for rather bizzare behaviour. I truly hope that others would not treat you with the same callous judgement should you become afflicted in any way. I neither make excuses for him. As another poster had mentioned "he's not eating babies" 
If indeed he's just a druggie, alchohlic thats screwing up his job I don't understand why your getting your panties in a knot. As I said before if you can't stand looking at him or listening to him, turn the dam channel.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

guitarman2 said:


> I say again for the comprehension impaired. I never diagnosed him. I simply presented a possible explanation for rather bizzare behaviour. I truly hope that others would not treat you with the same callous judgement should you become afflicted in any way. I neither make excuses for him. As another poster had mentioned "he's not eating babies"
> If indeed he's just a druggie, alchohlic thats screwing up his job I don't understand why your getting your panties in a knot. As I said before if you can't stand looking at him or listening to him, turn the dam channel.


You made the call not me


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

The Network has canceled the rest of the season. He still seems to think he will be back next season. And he thinks he deserves a raise from $1.8m to $3m per episode for what they put him through. He is also looking for a $10m book deal to tell the story. And they say Gadhafi is delusional.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't really know much about this guy other than the fact that people seem to like to talk about him. I honestly don't follow the whole Hollywood / moviestar thing and almost never watch anything on TV other than educational or science based shows.

While the Oscars were on I was watching a great Nature of Things documentary on the life of Einstein. To the best of my knowledge, he never took coke or hired prostitutes. I guess he's just not as interesting as Sheen.


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> This is very sad. And unfortunately he has a lot of problems. I wouldn't be surprised if he is suffering from bipolar or schizophrenia. I have a brother that has suffered from schizophrenia all his life and Charlie sounds a lot like him in the way that he talked in this interview. He's delusional. To say "I hope he fades away quickly and dissapears from all humanity" is unecessarily harsh. there are many people in this world like this and more than anything they need help. Not for people to wish they'd go away and die.


This is nothing more then a drugged induced vomit, its very obvious to me that he is suffering from over indugence from his cocaine usage and is no longer able to destinguish what is up or what is down. I have seen enough of my past friends who were also lost to massive amounts of drug use from the 60's and 70's.
He talked about his drug use yesterday I think it was the ABC interview where he mentions that he was doing 7 grams at a time ( in one line ), he has obviously made his choice in life and has decided that doing things his way is his business and he doesn't care what the rest of us think about it, after all he did say we were unable to keep up with him and his ability to out think all of us.
Yes he is suffering from a mental illness its called drug intoxicification and he is no longer able to control any rational thought process and should be locked up to help protect himself and the rrst of the people behind and around him. 
This is not what we want our kids to watch, I worry about the fact that he is glorifying his drug use much as we did back in the 60's and 70's and frankly we have lost to many good folks to drugs and booze and through all of this we have allowed the battle of drug cartels to make billions of $'s at out kids expense and our peace of mind.
Lets hope someone some where steps in and puts an end to this poor pathetic chapter in his life, and leys hope the cocoa field and the poppy feilds just die out one day. As I am geting tire dof hearing about all the kids we are loosing to all of this.Ship


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> This is nothing more then a drugged induced vomit, its very obvious to me that he is suffering from over indugence from his cocaine usage and is no longer able to destinguish what is up or what is down. I have seen enough of my past friends who were also lost to massive amounts of drug use from the 60's and 70's.
> He talked about his drug use yesterday I think it was the ABC interview where he mentions that he was doing 7 grams at a time ( in one line ), he has obviously made his choice in life and has decided that doing things his way is his business and he doesn't care what the rest of us think about it, after all he did say we were unable to keep up with him and his ability to out think all of us.
> Yes he is suffering from a mental illness its called drug intoxicification and he is no longer able to control any rational thought process and should be locked up to help protect himself and the rrst of the people behind and around him.
> This is not what we want our kids to watch, I worry about the fact that he is glorifying his drug use much as we did back in the 60's and 70's and frankly we have lost to many good folks to drugs and booze and through all of this we have allowed the battle of drug cartels to make billions of $'s at out kids expense and our peace of mind.
> Lets hope someone some where steps in and puts an end to this poor pathetic chapter in his life, and leys hope the cocoa field and the poppy feilds just die out one day. As I am geting tire dof hearing about all the kids we are loosing to all of this.Ship


This is the theory my wife beleives. That he isn't right in the head and its 100% attributed to drug use. I guess that makes the most sense. I don't understand why this is so news worthy though. apearrances on the Peirs Morgan show as well as several other interview appearances. Its not like he's the first hollywood celebrity to flush his life down the drain this way.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Like I keep saying, people with serious character flaws and impulse control issues are the very lifeblood of the entertainment industry.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> This is the theory my wife beleives. That he isn't right in the head and its 100% attributed to drug use. I guess that makes the most sense. I don't understand why this is so news worthy though. apearrances on the Peirs Morgan show as well as several other interview appearances. Its not like he's the first hollywood celebrity to flush his life down the drain this way.


Of course! isn't that what Hollywood loves the most? Build em up and then glorify the fall? I don't watch any network tv and have never seen the show in question, but as I spend alot of time in front of a computer I read the trash pages (mindless entertainment) and what leaves me shaking my head is how someone (with a skewed sense of entitlement) like Sheen can Hit his wife, act completely outrageously and go on for a long, long time like that. BUT someone like Lindsay Lohan or Brittany Spears or insert girl name here.. is vilified instantly and seemingly hounded by the paparazzi the instant it looks like they are going off the rails.

The saddest part of all of this is how it somehow is "news" The news sucks! it's all bad!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Charlie Sheen Quotes:

On Alcoholics Anonymous:


> “I will not believe that if I do something then I have to follow a certain path, because it was written nice. It was written for normal people, people that aren’t special. People that don’t have tiger blood, you know, Adonis DNA.”


On how special he is:


> “I’m tired of pretending like I’m not bitching, a total fricking rock star from Mars, and people can’t figure me out; they can’t process me. I don’t expect them to. You can’t process me with a normal brain.”


On his children reading about his exploits:


> “Talk about an education. That’s the guy, and he’s our dad, and we can get all the answers and the truth? Wow, *Wiiiiiining!*. That’s how you perceive it.”


On the bad shit he's on:


> "I am on a drug. It's called CHARLIE SHEEN! Um, it's not available, because if you try it once you will die. Your face will melt off and your children will weep over your exploded body. Um. Too much."


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah like I want what he's smokin...........NOT........I have lost to many for me to care about what this idiot is doing with his life as for the Charlie Sheen drug, well listening to him my head is expoloding.ship


----------

